# To help my mother please.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My widowed mother has a relationship with a widower. They live about 15 minutes apart. And as result, we have reconnected with his children with whom we were friends in high school. He has invited her to out of town family events like his grandson's college graduation for which they traveled halfway across the country for. In that past couple of years, he has been very nice driving my mother to the airport to pick up me and my husband.

I don't know if they are having sex but he likes to recount the incident when they visited my brother and he tried to their suitaceses in separate rooms.

I am writing now because his granddaughter is getting married this year or sometime soon .... don't know what her opinion of the pandemic and how much the bridal couple wants to work around it.

Whenever it is, my mother would like to be his +1.

Gentlemen, is there anyway that my mother can help her campaign?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Lack of response may be due to awkwardly asked question. Could you rephrase that last question, I'm seriously not understanding what you're asking?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Just wondering if my mother should outright if she could go with him? If yes, what's the best way to articulate that? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

“Do you want me to come with you to your Granddaughters wedding”.
I don’t really see what more she can do or for that matter what more she needs to do.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks, we're always hoping that there's a magic bullet.


----------



## UndecidedinNY (Jul 11, 2013)

If he wants her to come, he will invite her. He knows how to ask her out, he's done it before, and they've traveled together before. If he doesn't ask, it's not because he's shy. Do you know for sure he has a plus 1? We couldn't even go to a family funeral because they ONLY allowed his wife and two children (not even the children's spouses and children, the grandchildren of the deceased), so she shouldn't put him on the spot if he doesn't ask.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She shouldn't ask herself, because like you said, Covid, plus maybe it's just a small wedding and maybe he doesn't want to bring her because of his kids or some other judgy relative. She needs to just wait and see.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't ask. There could be a myriad of reasons why she's not invited, if that's the case. Just leave it be.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

NextTimeAround, I don’t know your mom and her paramours ages, I’m 69 and if I were in his shoes, I wouldn’t want someone advocating for a possible partner for me. You might not like this, but back off, let the natural progression happen. If its meant to be, it will. I can understand the possible reluctance, which may not be the case by the way, but the fear of the pandemic.
I’ve not been invited to what I feel are important family gatherings due to a limited number of participants being allowed at the event. 
I would also encourage your mother to continue being who she is With him as it seems like they have something good going on.

luck to your mom.

OT


----------

